# Thick hot chocolate



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anyone give me the brand name of a hot chocolate that goes really thick? My homemade churros go soggy in thin ones. Thanks.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

cufcgr66 said:


> Can anyone give me the brand name of a hot chocolate that goes really thick? My homemade churros go soggy in thin ones. Thanks.


Have you tried colacao? It seems to be thicker than yeso....


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Have you tried colacao? It seems to be thicker than yeso....


Thanks. No I haven't tried that one. Paladin is my latest attempt but still quite thin. Will look out for Colacao next time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Use real chocolate melted down!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Use real chocolate melted down!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Sounds a bit heavy going, though the man on the van in the market does give out Nuttella with his churros.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Use real chocolate melted down!!??
> 
> Jo xxx


I can think on two problems to that... keeping it liquid enough and having to chip it out of the cup when it goes cold:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cufcgr66 said:


> Can anyone give me the brand name of a hot chocolate that goes really thick? My homemade churros go soggy in thin ones. Thanks.


Traditionally you're supposed to get a special bar of chocolate, grate it, melt it, mix it with the amount of milk that you want, and beat it. That won't come out very thick, but it will taste nice though. Most supermarkets still carry that kind of chocolate.

Paladin etc are just full of thickening agents, so if you want it thicker, mix some corn flour with milk and add it. It will probably be really goopy though...

Alternatively ask in the local churrería.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Mercadona's own brand is wonderful, but the trick is preparing it correctly. For a normal sized mug you need 3 - 4 soup or dessert spoonful (NOT teaspoons) and then the milk has to come to the boil, if you just heat the milk in a milk warmer or the microwave it doesn't get hot enough and you have to stir vigorously until it thickens.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

anles said:


> Mercadona's own brand is wonderful, but the trick is preparing it correctly. For a normal sized mug you need 3 - 4 soup or dessert spoonful (NOT teaspoons) and then the milk has to come to the boil, if you just heat the milk in a milk warmer or the microwave it doesn't get hot enough and you have to stir vigorously until it thickens.


or add cornflour until the desired consistency is achieved

after all it's just coco pwder and cornstarch:tongue1:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You need "Luker" brand which comes in a thick solid slab that makes yorkies look like wafers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

VALOR brand makes a "just heat" hot chocolate that they sell in bags at the supermarket. It'd a bit expensive, but if you're looking for super thick chocolate that's it! 

Enjoy


----------

